# Wax Paper vs. Dry Wax Paper for wrapping Pollen Patty Substitutes



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have no idea what the difference is between reg and dry but the purpose is to keep it from drying out. so anything will work.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I also should have said the wax paper is to aid in the seperation of pattys easyier. not sticking together if in a box piled 6 high.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you calling the little papers you use to grab donuts at the store dry waxed paper, otherwise I have never heard of a difference in waxed paper


----------



## LeesBees (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your reply - I just got off the phone with a manufacturer who said there is wet wax paper where the parafin sits on the surface of paper like you find in supermarkets on a roll. And then there is dry wax paper which goes thru a heating, cooling and pressure treatment and the wax actually penetrates the paper fiber. It is the kind they use in food service for burgers and doughnuts.

Pollen patties are sticky and you want to keep them separate and easily peel the paper off one side in the field. Does this info help? Will they both peel off easily?

Thank you.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

You don't need to peel off any wax paper in the field. Just place the patty on the top of the frames and the bees will chew through the wax paper to access the patty.
I do it all the time with my fondant patties that I make!
I also use just plain old wax paper in the carboard box that you buy from the grocery store for wrapping up cookies, etc. Works Great!


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Just tear off enough to expose some of the patty. The bees will take care of the wax paper. BTW, if you can find them, the bags that you get cookies in at a cookie store work well. They're about 6"x 6" in size. If you live in an SHB area don't place large patties in the hive; give them just enough to consume in a couple days or you will create SHB heaven!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I usually put 3-4 slices in the wax paper with the hive tool and put 1 on the edge and pull some candy out onto the frame.
Really don't have to though as the bees are usually already climbing on the patty before I get the slices done.


----------

